

The Best Way to Reheat Leftover Pizza - abdophoto
http://broeats.com/best-way-reheat-leftover-pizza/

======
charlesray
How does one get to the point of making this video and posting it online
without realizing that this amount of effort is completely antithetical to the
idea of eating day-old pizza?

~~~
bad_alloc
Why is there much effort? Take a pan, turn on the heat, put the pizza into the
pan. If you keep the cheese from touching the pan, you could even get away
with not cleaning the pan.

~~~
charlesray
He says it takes 4-5 minutes, but you might need to experiment with the best
times for you, plus it involves crafting a lid out of foil. This is a
preposterous amount of effort compared to removing pizza from a box and
stuffing it into your face, or even just throwing it in the microwave for 20
seconds.

------
krapp
Eat it cold. It's delicious.

